

Show HN [Weekend Project]: Bovis.In connect with tenants + post anonymously - paintAcquaint
http://bovis.in/

======
paintAcquaint
Probably going to implement by next week depending on how busy I am, but I'll
be adding:

-Ability to pay certain tenants utilities

-Emailing

-And any layout / UX changes that makes sense based on critique.

\----------

But anywho, I made this site because I'm going to be moving in with a bunch of
people who I'd rather not connect with on Facebook yet I still want to stay in
contact with.

I added the anonymous feature too because previous roommies were too scared to
confront other roommates who were too loud + obnoxious. I don't know how
effective it'll be but we'll see.

Also, I wanted to play around with CSS + twitter's bootstrap:

The template that i used for the bootstrap theme was from here:
<http://bootswatch.com/>

